# .    .  ?

## future_lawyer

(!!!)   .  (   ),   .
    -  (,   ..)       .?
   - .   ?           14001?   ?     ?   ?   ?

p.s.  ,      :Redface:

----------


## Ranie

...
   .           ,   .        .

----------


## BizArt

> -  (,   ..)       .?


..    ,      ,   ,.


> - .   ?


 ,,   .. 


> 14001?


  .


> ?


   ,   ..    . 


> ?


        .   .

----------


## future_lawyer

> ...
>    .           ,   .        .


   ,        1 . ,   :
1...    .      ,   (!)     .
,
2.  -  (-   ?)    .
3.  ,     ,  .
4.           ?

----------


## Leila

> ..    ,      ,   ,.


*BizArt*,    ,     :Smilie: 



> ,   ..    .


        .



> 2.  -  (-   ?)    .


     .

----------


## future_lawyer

> *BizArt*, 
>      .


   -    ,     /?
      ,      (!)  ?

----------


## future_lawyer

.?  ,     ()  -       ?
  ,      ,   .
       -  (!)     ,     .
 :Smilie:

----------


## Dubinkin

> .?  ,     ()  -       ?
>   ,      ,   .
>        -  (!)     ,     .



     ..

----------


## Leila

> -    ,     /?
>       ,      (!)  ?


     .        .   ,       . ,    -        . ,    .

----------


## Law

,       ,           . .        .

----------


## future_lawyer

.  :
1.   (, )
2.    / (, )

        . : 14     ?
      /    ?

----------


## Law

> 14     ?


,     .       (       ). 



> /    ?

----------


## future_lawyer

> ,     .       (       ).


 46   :Smilie:

----------


## Law



----------


## AllaAnna

?

    :








-  ...

----------


## stas

*AllaAnna*,     .

----------


## AllaAnna

> *AllaAnna*,     .


 , .
         .
       "         ,        ()."

 ,    ,     (       ""  "  ")    .
           ?
 ,  ,

1
2
3 (   4 ,    ..)


?

      ,   ,

----------


## AllaAnna

..

  (     .)       ,      . 

 :
" ,                   "

       .   ,        ...

 :Frown: 

       .      .      4 .
 ?

 ...
   ,    ,     "   "__"____2010   .    /     ?

----------


## stas

, .

----------


## stas

> ,    ,     "   "__"____2010   .


,   .              .

----------


## AllaAnna

> ,   .


  ?

----------


## stas

5.     (  )

5.1.    (  )        :   1    ;   2    (  );   3      (  );   4   ,      -  ()    ,    .
  (  )    ,      ,        .
,             10  2003 .     .         :   1  "  "    ,   2    (10.10.2003),   3  : "     ,  2  81    ",   4      ()      .
5.2.      ,   77     (           ,      ( 4  10  ),        (  )       .
: "   ,  1  77    "  "   , 3  77    ".
5.3.               (  )       81             ,  .
: "     ,  1  81    "  "        ,  12  81    ".
5.4.      ,     ,                 83    .
: "      ,  3  83    "  "       ,  6  83    ".
5.5.       ,         ,        (  )             .
: "            ,  1  336    "  "      ,       ,  2 (1)  25    31.07.1995 . N 119- "     ".
5.6.         ,         ,    (  )        . : "             ,  3  77    "  "               14 ,  3  77    ".

----------


## AllaAnna

, ,     
     ,     

          ,      ?

----------


## stas

*AllaAnna*,       ,        :Smilie:

----------


## AllaAnna

> *AllaAnna*,       ,


  .

     :
        ,           . 

   ,   ,     .
   ,       ?

** 



???__ ???
_______________ /__________/
  

** 
  00 00  000000
______________ /__________/

----------


## stas



----------


## AllaAnna

. 
      (),          
     ,   -   - ?

----------


## AllaAnna

.

        :

 
 ""

 ""
 ..


** 

          01  2010.    . 3  1 . 77  


 .. 
01  2010.

    ?

, ,   80?

----------


## stas

80.   .

----------

!
  .     1.    ?    ..      ?         ?              .         ?

----------


## photon1

.     8.2  2.5.49.7  ,  .279  ? :Dezl:

----------


## .

*photon1*,     ?       1?  :Frown:

----------


## Marinadu

, ,     ,     .    ?

----------

...

----------

